# What color is my filly?



## Tgeis (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello!
My baby is 3 days old.
What would you consider her current color? I know it will change! 🙂


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She is red (sorrel, chestnut, whichever you prefer). Plenty of foal camo on her right now but that will darken as she sheds out. 
The dorsal could be due to the foal camo or she could carry nd1.
What color are the parents?


----------



## Tgeis (Apr 10, 2021)

lilruffian said:


> She is red (sorrel, chestnut, whichever you prefer). Plenty of foal camo on her right now but that will darken as she sheds out.
> The dorsal could be due to the foal camo or she could carry nd1.
> What color are the parents?


Parents are both strawberry roans.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

She looks like a beautiful little sorrel to me. I love sorrels! Pretty baby!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

If both parents are strawberry roans, she is virtually certainly one herself.


----------



## Tgeis (Apr 10, 2021)

Avna said:


> If both parents are strawberry roans, she is virtually certainly one herself.


Yes, she will definitely end up being one. Just curious about what her current coat color would be considered.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Pretty baby!

Not necessarily. She can't be anything but red as her parents are both red. As for roan unless at least one parent is homozygous then there is a 25% chance for no roan. You'll know when she sheds.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Avna said:


> If both parents are strawberry roans, she is virtually certainly one herself.


 I bought two 3 in one deals years ago. One mare was a sorrel, the other a red roan. Stallion was a blue roan. Sorrel mare had a red roan colt on her side and the next spring had a bay roan colt. Red roan mare had a black colt on her side and the next spring had a black filly. Strange how that worked out.

@Tgeis, I could tell mine were roan, or not, before their first shed by looking closely at their undercoat for an even smattering of white hairs.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

at this moment , the color in the photo she is dun looking. Red dun. She may color to her dams color but with a darker mane .


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Chestnut x chestnut = chestnut, so she's a


JCnGrace said:


> I bought two 3 in one deals years ago. One mare was a sorrel, the other a red roan. Stallion was a blue roan. Sorrel mare had a red roan colt on her side and the next spring had a bay roan colt. Red roan mare had a black colt on her side and the next spring had a black filly. Strange how that worked out.


 What do you think the genetics was on those crosses?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

For the red roan mare with two black foals the mare was heterozygous for roan and neither passed it as it is a dominant trait. If the stallion was blue roan he had to be Ee to pass the E for black and that says his roan is connected to his e or they would be roan.

For the sorrel mare with the two roan babies that says roan was e linked from sire and since roan can break linkage (rarely but does happen) the linkage was passed with E for the bay roan that also got an A from the mare unless there was a different stallion for one of the babies.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Avna said:


> Chestnut x chestnut = chestnut, so she's a
> 
> What do you think the genetics was on those crosses?


ee is a given in any chestnut/sorrel to chestnut/sorrel cross but rn/rn, Rn/rn, rn/Rn, Rn/Rn is up in the air.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Not really because if the linkage. There is a less than 3% chance of breakage and passing with the extension gene that it is not linked to. You can tell by foals usually if they are likely hetero or homozygous and if Ee which one it is linked to. It isn't simple like most dominant traits.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My ignorance has been diluted!


----------



## AnnieB1956 (May 5, 2021)

Tgeis said:


> Hello!
> My baby is 3 days old.
> What would you consider her current color? I know it will change! 🙂
> View attachment 1111984


Fawn


----------

